# Ronnie Coleman - Chest



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Was watching this video and how come he doesn't go all the way up is this a good way of getting a bigger chest?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Well the lower part of the movement is where the chest is working fully, the higher part is more triceps involved so less chest activation


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

oh cool, might give this a go then i never feel like i am working the chest on the bench press.


----------



## j11hnb (Dec 2, 2010)

he's isolating his chest mate. when you lock your arm it takes the strain off your chest


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I love his quotes haha


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

keeps the chest under constant tension


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

YEAH BUDDY !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ain't nothin but a peanut!!


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

transformer23 said:


> keeps the chest under constant tension


This.

It's like wrapping a tourniquet around the muscle, enhancing the metabolic stress build-up.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Especially if you've got long arms like me! I never lock out anymore.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hes allowed to because hes huge. A newbie would get flamed for doing partials if they posted that video.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

treb92 said:


> Hes allowed to because hes huge. A newbie would get flamed for doing partials if they posted that video.


In that particular video I think his ROM is being largely dictated by a shoulder injury/issue. If you watch him pressing the dumbbells in Unbelievable you'll see a better ROM, but he still avoids lock-out.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Ain't nothin but a peanut!!


always thort he was talking bout his balls when he said this :whistling:


----------

